# Kennt jemand den Genidia Pro?



## Evandure (14. Juli 2016)

Hi Leute,

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen Stuhl. Diese Gamer blingbling Dinger finde ich schrecklich, soll ein richtiger Stuhl werden.
Schaue schon die ganze Zeit umher, und habe jetzt den Genidia Pro gesehen:
Burostuhl / Drehstuhl GENIDIA PRO Leder weiss hjh OFFICE

Sieht von der Bauart recht massiv aus. Hat jemand dazu Erfahrungen? Zu allen Bürostühle die ich mir so ansehe, finde ich kaum irgendwo irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte.

Habe auch schon den Dauphin Lordo gesehen. Könnte ich mir zwar leisten, aber 300€ mehr sind 300€...

Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch ganz andere Vorschläge.  Bin 1.75 und wiege ca 75kg (eher sportlich)

Viele Grüße
Silas


----------



## K1ckEM (21. Februar 2017)

Hi Silas! Hast Du dir den Stuhl zufällig geholt? Hab den auch im Auge und ebenfalls Probleme, sinnvolle Erfahrungsberichte zu finden.


----------

